# Why is this butter not working?



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

Bit frustrated here....I have been using my cream seperator for my goats milk the last few days and have saved up four cups of cream. Left it out to get to room temp. this morning and put it in my mixer with the wire whisks. I have whipped and whipped and nothing! Then I was reading in one of my goat cookbooks that it needs to be at 55 degrees. So, I put it in the freezer, got the temp. to 55 and mixed again. Still nothing. This cream is VERY thick (in fact I probably need to adjust my seperator) I had to get it out of the jar with a spatula, it will not pour. In the mixer it already looks like the consistency of butter but I never had to get to the working the buttermilk out stage so I know it can't be right. I made butter last year and it was a cinch. Any thoughts?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Did you collect the cream at one time or skim on separate occasions?
Sounds like something may have made your cream go off.


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

I collected it on the morning and evening milkings for two days in a row. I would keep it refrigerated, take the jar out, let the new cream drip into it and put it back in the container. I have had it in the mixer for 30 minutes now and nothing! I am so upset as this was a lot of cream to go to waste! Any other ideas of what I can do with it? I don't need that much whip cream for deserts!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

DW told me that some people claim stainless steel interferes with cream becoming butter. I don't know this for fact, since our butter churn fits into a gallon-size glass jar.

I know our last two attempts at making whipped cream from our cream have failed. We suspect it's because we used home-made vanilla which was made using vanilla beans soaked in rum. We think the alcohol might be factor, but the mixer bowl is stainless steel. However, we have successfully made whipped cream before in a mixer with a stainless steel bowl, so who knows?

Just thought I'd throw this idea out there...


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I've had this happen both ways, in the mixer and shaking. I don't have any answers honestly, factors were different for each time. If it just doesn't want to break and stays at that "whipped butter" stage, I just use it in baking. Pancakes are great with this! You may or may not need to adjust your liquid levels in the recipe though. 

Dh mowed the pastures and the cow's cream was weak the next day. Butter wouldn't break, so it's in the freezer for the next baking session. My kids like it as is on their waffles and pancakes. I don't mind really, it's nice to have on hand....now that I know what to do with it. The first time it happened I was very distressed though.

Don't sweat it! Do you have chickens or a pig?? If all else fails, give it to them and you'll get it back in eggs or meat. I have yet to make a meal the chickens wouldn't eat.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I haven't used goat's milk, but letting raw cow's milk sour on the counter for an afternoon HELPS it to break a lot and adds a lot of flavor to the finished butter. So, you may want it to turn slightly before making butter.


----------

